# Botox or Silicone injections



## Nightowl (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay,

I wanted to know if silicone would be better for a female then Botox? I have had Botox, but not have tried Silicone. A friend had some shots done and I want to as well, but what is the difference?  Is there anyone out there that could shed some light?


----------



## cheappinz (Sep 9, 2010)

What you are comparing are two that do two entirely different things...

I know all about this and can tell you for sure.  Here's your crash course.  

Botox: Is a toxin that is used to paralyze facial muscles to reduce visible wrinkles.  Although there will be immediate results, there will also be cumulative results of use over time which is also very important.  
     How does botox work?  ...It works by paralyzing the facial muscles which are directly attached to the skin of your face.  Unlike your bicep, there are no deep bony origins or insertions of the tendons of the muscle...Every time the facial muscles contract, it causes the skin to move.  Repetitive smiling, grimacing, frowning, squinting causes these muscles to repeat the contraction, keep wrinkling up the skin...causing the wrinkles to be more pronounced.  By paralyzing the muscle, the existing wrinkles will still be there for a while, but they will smooth out over time.  
     How long does it take to see results?  Within a day or two.  You are NOT supposed to rub the area, but you ARE supposed to try to keep squinting, grimacing, etc to get the toxin spread out without actually touching the area with your fingers.  
     How long does it last?  About 3-6 months.  
     Why would one treatment work and another treatment not so much?  Because the doctor may not be doing you right.  The toxin needs to be administered within 4 hours of being mixed from a powder to a liquid.  Ideally, you want to be the first in line...see him mix it, and know its not 3 3/4 hours old...If it is,, the active ingredient is nearly dead and you are getting taken for your money...
     Do all doctors know what they are doing?  No.  I have had idiots tell me they are going to inject a bolus of liquid in between my eyebrows and a few blops on my forehead and it would magically "go where its needed"....omg are you kidding...lol  That's not true.  The botox needs to physically be stabbed into the muscle that is causing the wrinkle.  ...so like a half moon of shots around the crows feet, and a few spots between the eyebrows, my forehead needs to be peppered (although my olive skinned partner only needs specific shots where he gets a few pronounced wrinkles).  
     Price: Ranges significantly...and unless you see the vial and are privy to the strength the doctor is mixing, you will not know how much bang you are getting for your buck...I've paid as little as $300, and as much as $900 (they fooled me--I thought they were charging both me and my partner 900, not 900 each!!)

Silicone is a filler.  I know years ago they used to use it as a breast implant without encapsulating it in plastic....just injecting it over and over.  Fillers are used in the face to lift up pitted scars, to build up areas that used to be plump that are getting hollowed out, and areas that are wrinkled like around the mouth sometimes get treatments (like Restalyne which is a filler) to give a more youthful feeling.  
   I don't know as much about these because I haven't been using fillers as much as the botox.. I do know some claim to be much better than others as far as how long they last, lumpiness, natural looking results, etc.  
  Hope this helps.. The best thing to do with the botox is to find a friend or two to go with you so you guys can share the vial..If you can arrange the "party" and all schedule at the same time, you are basically guaranteeing you wont get stuck with expired botox and your money will be well spent...


----------



## Curt James (Sep 9, 2010)

Nightowl, what did you think of your Botox experience?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Nightowl (Sep 11, 2010)

I liked it, but the cost and time sequence with only a little time is where the above information comes in handy.This being with the

Let's not forget the issues of when and what I truly need this for, and fillers is the case.  I love the input and greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 11, 2010)

^Cool.

I picked up a book on CD by Joan Rivers. She's had about a million procedures. Pretty funny book and informative, too.

Had a rhinoplasty at around age 20 to get rid of a Dick Tracy bump on my nose. Got tired of people asking if I had had my nose broken (I hadn't).

The surgery didn't turn me into a handsome prince, but I've never been asked about a broken nose since. Back in the early to mid '80s the cost was just $1000. I looked like Rocky when I woke up.

Rivers mentions the danger of death repeatedly as she describes the various procedures requiring general anesthesia. Kanye West's mom is the most recent casualty I can think of. She had multiple cosmetic procedures completed and died either on the table or during her recovery.

(Googles)

*Kanye West*

      msnbc.com news services  
      updated      11/12/2007 10:58:22 PM ET  

          LOS ANGELES — An autopsy was scheduled for the mother of Kanye  West after preliminary information suggested she died of surgical  complications, a coroner’s investigator said Monday.     

According to TMZ.com and Access Hollywood, West had contacted Dr.  Andre Aboolian of Beverly Hills in June to discuss *a tummy tuck and  breast reduction.*

“She was interested in some cosmetic procedures and we had discussed  that in order for her to go through with the procedures, which she was a  good candidate for, she needed what’s called a medical clearance, which  just about anybody over the age of 40 is required to have,” Dr.  Aboolian explained to Access. “Because of Donda’s age, she was required  to get some cardiac clearance to make sure her heart is in good shape to  go through for the surgery.”

*West died Saturday night at age 58 at Centinela Freeman Regional  Medical Center in Marina del Rey, where paramedics took her after she  stopped breathing at her home, according to Deborah Ettinger, a hospital  vice president.*

A spokesperson for the hospital also told Access Hollywood, *“Donda  West was brought into the emergency room at Centinela. She was  unresponsive and in cardiac arrest. They tried to revive her and were  unsuccessful.”*

Preliminary information indicated she died from “complications of  surgery,” Lt. Fred Corral told The Associated Press. An autopsy was  expected to be conducted by Wednesday, Corral said.

Botox doesn't require general anesthetics and is considered harmless.

(Googles again)

Uh, might want to reading the following, though.

*World-renowned Dermatologist Warns Public of Botox Dangers*


----------



## Built (Sep 11, 2010)

I just got a little Restalyne in the crease from my nose to my mouth, and a tiny bit in my upper lip - it looks great! But I asked my plastic surgeon to use LESS than he thought I needed in my lip. I did NOT want a "duck bill" - I've seen it too many times and it looks bad. 

Botox does not yet charm me. I kinda like being able to move my face, but there may be applications for it that are less paralyzing. I remain on the fence with that one, but open to discussion.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 11, 2010)

I could think of some cheeky well maybe next time


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 11, 2010)

you mentioned the facts of no feeling, and when I would get mine,it would be only the idea with no to little movement, which in turn would give little in the means of wrinkles and fine lines.  The filler alike collagen hurt, in fact, I only did my upper lips in protesting the pain.  My was a bit of a baby with it

The idea of silicone makes me a bit happy, because it specializes in filling in those lines, but on the same issue of silicone, I am in fear the same pain obtained like the collagen...anyone wish to elaborate on this issue of fill i in the lines and its pain?


----------



## Built (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not sure what you're asking. 

Nightowl, what is your first language?


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 12, 2010)

Built said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking.
> 
> Nightowl, what is your first language?


 
The last sentences, the need for my interest of what pain is then brought forth by the use of collagen.  You see, I've had a vast amount of botox in the past, but never with the use of silicone, and as it is a filler with the likes of that collagen, I am asking again the pain, and might it be the same of collagen...this being "Silicone"

My first language, which still in English on college level, with high GPA is 
"English"


----------



## Built (Sep 12, 2010)

The way you write makes it seem as if your first language was something other than English. Is your family from the US also, or is there another culture that perhaps influences your prose? Sorry for the threadjack, but I am genuinely curious - I often have a hard time figuring out what you mean when you write - and I write for a living, so I'm not unaccustomed to interpreting the written word.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 13, 2010)

Tis English, although with my keyboards not being the same,  I've difficulty with my writing, as I get tired of fixing it over and over, but another issue (s) I don't wear my glasses, and I've toddler that runs the home, so between a rock and  hard place we find it sometimes a bit overwhelming and I may miss a word or two.

bare with me, I will try in future to clean up my writing, but know I am indeed interested without any such means of jokes. I'll always let one know tis a joke.


----------



## Built (Sep 13, 2010)

"but know I am indeed interested without any such means of jokes. I'll always let one know tis a joke. "

See this is what I mean. "but know I am indeed interested without any such means of jokes" - what does that mean?  And "tis" - you're actually writing to us from a Victorian novel, aren't you? You can't fool me. You've been hittin' up Tardis pretty hard haven't you? 

"OooooOOOOooooohhh…." (with apologies to Dr. Who)  

Peace.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 13, 2010)

My wife got a product called juvederm injected into the lines from her nose to the outside parts of her lips. they were kinda deep before the procedure. the juvederm filled them in nicely. its been about a year and a half and the lines are slowly starting to show back up, but still not as deep as they were. and i don't remember her complaining too much about thy pain. i think it cost her around $500.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 13, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> My wife got a product called juvederm injected into the lines from her nose to the outside parts of her lips. they were kinda deep before the procedure. the juvederm filled them in nicely. its been about a year and a half and the lines are slowly starting to show back up, but still not as deep as they were. and i don't remember her complaining too much about thy pain. i think it cost her around $500.


 

I'll have to look this juvederm up, for I am noticing that the silicone looks really puffy, and I am remembering a gal that her whole life was built around surgery and stuff, she had this silicone injected in her hands, they looked so puffy.  I remember David and I sitting there, laughing about her being crazy, she kept saying "Aren't I so beautiful, look at them"  Were on the other side, saying WTF did you do to your hands.

is truly what should've been the topic (wtf,was the nurse or DR thinking) she was gone on surgery upon surgery.


----------



## unclem (Sep 14, 2010)

they sell kits on the net with everything u need with instructions that use silicone. i have it in my arms. i got them up to 22 inches with a silicone derivitive. i would get the kit my sister did her lips and it looks great. 40.00 for the kit usa domestic and no script and hell of alot cheaper. botox is a paralytic. u know how it works for u but its broken down by the p450 cytochrome enzyme , not being scientific, but if it dont remove the paralytic fast enough it can be toxic to organs. i would try the silicone, its safer. good luck night owl. just like a tca peel at 50% cost $3,000.00 dr office, cost to do yourself 55.00 at most and u get 20 peels from it. u get 1 from a dr for 3k. so do it yourself. but its up to u.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 14, 2010)

unclem said:


> they sell kits on the net with everything u need with instructions that use silicone. i have it in my arms. i got them up to 22 inches with a silicone derivitive. i would get the kit my sister did her lips and i t looks great. 40.00 for the kit usa domestic and no script and hell of alot cheaper. botox is a paralytic. u know how it works for u but its broken down by the p450 cytochrome enzyme , not being scientific, but if it dont remove the paralytic fast enough it can be toxic to organs. i would try the silicone, its safer. good luck night owl. just like a tca peel at 50% cost $3,000.00 dr office, cost to do yourself 55.00 at most and u get 20 peels from it. u get 1 from a dr for 3k. so do it yourself. but its up to u.


 

I just chatted with the Dr's office and they said no no to the silicone, very dangerous.I went on to find out more of other alternatives, and here is what I found:
Radiesse, wrinkle filler and then the other that was posted before, Juvederm. Now this Juvederm is only for nose and mouth, so that is completely out if one is searching for the forehead as well the eyes.  

I will call and ask more of this Radiesse and see if you can use it for eyes and such.

anyone on these products with eyes and forehead?


----------



## unclem (Sep 15, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> I just chatted with the Dr's office and they said no no to the silicone, very dangerous.I went on to find out more of other alternatives, and here is what I found:
> Radiesse, wrinkle filler and then the other that was posted before, Juvederm. Now this Juvederm is only for nose and mouth, so that is completely out if one is searching for the forehead as well the eyes.
> 
> I will call and ask more of this Radiesse and see if you can use it for eyes and such.
> ...


 
yeah, dont listen to me i would listen to your dr no. but i was just telling u wat my sister got out of the silicone home kit. its not dangerous drs just want money. my sisters came out better than if a dr did it. but i also used tca for a chemical peel 3500.00 for 1 treatment did myself for 50 or 60.00 usd. but thats me just u listen to your dr , i was just trying to help. but i dont know nothing.oh, i know wat both those products are. if silicone was so dangerous as dr say, why does thousands get it injected into there lips everyday. its a drs business. they told me the same thing. but again i havent a clue wat iam talking about, u listen to your dr. good luck night owl.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 27, 2010)

SO, on the end note...

We are going Botox, for the under the eyes as the Juvederm is too much in the debate issue or in the problem stage with different DRs.  As I spoke to one plastic surgeon, she mentioned the fact, "although Silicone is not Cancer causing, it is indeed not advisable to having such shots, in fact not healthy at all"  It seems this stuff lingers in your system and that is not a great thing.

Botox is only for 6 months, but I'll be happy with the effects for the while...will be seeking more in the efforts with under the eyes, versus the knife.  Tighten the skin so you see blurry, not for me just yet.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 27, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> The last sentences, the need for my interest of what pain is then brought forth by the use of collagen.  You see, I've had a vast amount of botox in the past, but never with the use of silicone, and as it is a filler with the likes of that collagen, I am asking again the pain, and might it be the same of collagen...this being "Silicone"
> 
> My first language, which still in English on college level, with high GPA is
> "English"




Off Topic:  There is no way your first language is English and you have an A in a college level English course posting the way you do. 


On Topic: I have a genetic frown face. Nearly all of the males on my fraternal side of my family have it. It is slightly annoying, because strangers generally assume I am having a bad day, which is only true 50% of the time. Even when I was a kid, I could be happy as hell, and my mom would look at me and tell me to stop frowning at the dinner table.

Is this something that be helped with botox?


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 27, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Off Topic:  There is no way your first language is English and you have an A in a college level English course posting the way you do.
> 
> 
> On Topic: I have a genetic frown face. Nearly all of the males on my fraternal side of my family have it. It is slightly annoying, because strangers generally assume I am having a bad day, which is only true 50% of the time. Even when I was a kid, I could be happy as hell, and my mom would look at me and tell me to stop frowning at the dinner table.
> ...


 

If you continue to read, you'll then note that without my glasses as well other issues making or impairing my complete attention is then noted for my issues with writing. So, anyway...

sorry to hear your issue of genetics...is there something with the considerations with silicone, or that of botox?  

Your issues with frowns, is more applicable by the use of Juvederm. In fact the lines for the long run with fillers or injectables, is then noted to be "Best for you" with the application of Juvederm.  Sorry, I had read through my reading materials, it is then with regards for any and all with their consideration in such for impairing more fine lines and wrinkles to that of decreasing the visible lines,. So, then use of likes of Juvederm, for the length of time as well the noted area you've mentioned.  The Botox is for only 6 months, and Juvederm is at least a year.


My writing issues:
I will promise to try and wear my glasses.  I also have a fetish with music, lots of windows open, walking and chewing gum at the same time, along with a screaming child, as you can see as my Avatar. I'll get it together, but I did take 100 percents on test, but did have no noise and no such interruptions, as well my glasses on.  Oh, these were classes in English, not me a proficient writer, at least in that form of English. (long story)  Although, after such classes in the time to come...I trust, I'll get or be even better.  My final word for you....JUVEDERM!  Long lasting and better for your region then that of botox, it is something that is not too fun if you'd not had it before


----------



## KelJu (Sep 27, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Your issues with frowns, is more applicable by the use of Juvederm. In fact the lines for the long run with fillers or injectables, is then noted to be "Best for you" with the application of Juvederm.  Sorry, I had read through my reading materials, it is then with regards for any and all with their consideration in such for impairing more fine lines and wrinkles to that of decreasing the visible lines,. So, then use of likes of Juvederm, for the length of time as well the noted area you've mentioned.  The Botox is for only 6 months, and Juvederm is at least a year.
> 
> 
> My writing issues:
> I will promise to try and wear my glasses.  I also have a fetish with music, lots of windows open, walking and chewing gum at the same time, along with a screaming child, as you can see as my Avatar. I'll get it together, but I did take 100 percents on test, but did have no noise and no such interruptions, as well my glasses on.  Oh, these were classes in English, not me a proficient writer, at least in that form of English. (long story)  Although, after such classes in the time to come...I trust, I'll get or be even better.  My final word for you....JUVEDERM!  Long lasting and better for your region then that of botox, it is something that is not too fun if you'd not had it before




No dude, type however you like. I can understand what you are saying just fine. It is just that your sentence structure is identical to someone who learned English as a second or third language.


----------



## Built (Sep 27, 2010)

KelJu said:


> No dude, type however you like. I can understand what you are saying just fine. It is just that your sentence structure is identical to someone who learned English as a second or third language.


See, that's how I see it, too. I'm a math geek by education, but I write for a living, in English. 



Nothing wrong with being ESL, nightowl. Just keep practicing, online's a great place to do that.


----------



## Johnvendor (May 1, 2013)

Very rarely, do I come across someone who requires topical numbing cream before BOTOX. Most people tolerate it very well indeed! But if you feel that you will need some pain relief, topical numbing cream is a very good option. Creams such as Emla can be applied prior to injections


----------



## Nightowl (May 21, 2013)

So,

the silicone, is indeed something that most are making a thing with safety, being held as your reason towards Juvederm and/or that of Botox. I listen to Chad M, that has had so much silicone and he too makes it a lesson that many of those using silicone, should stay clear from it. Bryan another fellow swears by it but he has had everything done, oh, except his big toe.

anyhow, the 500 price tag is good, but for those of you on a budget, some schools locally in your areas have teaching and clinical protocol, and you can get a hell of a deal.

now back to the fitness and weights


----------

